# Check out this guys pet kittys



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

The Lion Queen - YouTube


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Man, they really are just like big kittens aren't they? Thanks for posting, that was really cute, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is such a sweet video, thanks for sharing.
The cubs are just adorable!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yes thats all cute and good and well but what they DONT show you is how lions especielly have some bad habits like getting excited at the sight of strange people wearing shorts or short sleeves (they see skin and want to attack) becoming severly "possesive" of random things out of the blue and will kill even the owners who raised them from cubs if they attempt to get close to it, will bite you or scratch you if you dont pet hard enough.

how do i know? i used to chat with a person who had a sanctuary and raised lions,tigers,moutian lions and bob cats that were peoples "pets" who couldnt control them anymore. they had to be VERY careful if they wore shorts becuase sometimes out of the blue the lions would see there skin and go nuts trying to attack them while other times it had no effect on them. sometimes the lions would decided while being petted to "posess" the persons sun glasses or show or ajcket or even a rock sitting next to them and would react violently with whom ever was near by(other cats included)

yes loving,adorable,beautiful and intellegent but not good pets!


----------

